# صناعة المرطبات



## alfer3onal3ashk (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال مهم لمن لديه الخبرة ارجو الافادة بما هو عمل الكيميائي او مهندس الكيمياء في مصانع المرطبات
وجزاكم الله خير
عاجل ومستعجل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

كما أعتقد أخي الكريم أما مدير أو مشرف عام لأنها لاتحتاج إلى علم هندسي كبير مثل بقية المجالات مثل النفط وبقية المصانع الأخرى ...


----------



## alfer3onal3ashk (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الاهتمام وشكرا


----------



## chem-man (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
في معمل العصائر الطبيعية 
بحسب طبيعة المكان الذي سوف تتوظف فيه 

مثلا ً إما في قسم الجودة - أو الانتاج أو المخبر 

قسم الجودة سيكون العمل متعلق بالتقارير و المراقبة لعمليات التصنيع و المحافظة على جودة المنتج النهائي وفق نظام الجودة المتبع غي المصنع 
الانتاج : تطبيق النكهات و السكر وهي غالبا ً عمل مهندس غذائي 
المخبر : فحص الماء بعد البسترة و القساوة قبل البسترة و نسبة السكر في المنتج النهائي و هي غالبا ً أعمال يقوم بها أما خريج معهد غذائي أو زراعي 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك 

واذا أردت اي استفسار أنا في الخدمة


----------

